

The final days of Adobe Flash - Garbage
http://www.bytheshaw.com/article/The+final+days+of+Adobe+Flash.html

======
mooism2
That's being a bit unfair to Google, no? They've been experimenting with using
html5 videos on YouTube, it's not as if they've rejected the possibility of
using html video out of hand.

